# My rockscape



## Sonicyouth (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi all.
I posted this photo on another thread discussing fishless cycling so apologies if you've already seen it.
This is my rockscape. In the photo is doesn't look to be much rock in there but this tank is 150x75x75cm (59x29.5x29.5 inches, 850l or 220 us gallons) and the tallest rocks are about half the height of the tank, I daren't go any higher than that as I need to be able to sleep at night! 
There is plenty of free space and I was contemplating a mix of mbuna and peacocks but have settled for mbuna only with a mixed group of acei itungi and lawala to hopefully fill some of that space. Fish should be coming in a fortnight or so.
Hope you like it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Love the arrangement and it would be good for peacocks.

So it will be an acei species tank? I would make at least one more rock pile in the middle, the height is OK but with mbuna you want to almost cover the bottom so that the tank is mostly filled with rock.


----------



## Sonicyouth (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you, I am planning on adding a few more rocks when time allows. There will be other mbuna along with the acei.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since you are mixing species (2 different acei at least) don't save fry from the tank.


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

I like it.


----------



## Sonicyouth (Dec 31, 2020)

As promised, here is my tank with fish. I've added a few more rocks since the last post but wanted to keep two defined piles. The tank has been stocked for around 3 weeks and although many of the fish are juveniles, so far not to much aggression. One of the Acei is already holding. Looking forward to seeing some of those little yellow Saulosi turn blue!


----------



## Andy88 (Jan 14, 2021)

Looks nice!


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## nathanieltyler90 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sonicyouth said:


> As promised, here is my tank with fish. I've added a few more rocks since the last post but wanted to keep two defined piles. The tank has been stocked for around 3 weeks and although many of the fish are juveniles, so far not to much aggression. One of the Acei is already holding. Looking forward to seeing some of those little yellow Saulosi turn blue!


That looks great. How many acei are you housing in the tank? Planning on introducing them to my tank, and wondering how many should I proportion for, per gallon


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is not how many acei per gallon. It is what are the dimensions of your tank and what is your current stocklist with species and genders.

Usually you would put acei in a tank that is 48" long and 18" deep from front to back, and you would stock 1m:4f or more. With a mixed gender 48x18 tank you would shoot for 20 mbuna that mature at six inches or less and are low/medium aggression.


----------



## Sonicyouth (Dec 31, 2020)

I have 6 acei luwala and 4 acei Itungi. Despite the fact that they are subspecies they seem derived enough to be behavioraly quite different. I haven't noticed any interactions between the two sub species. I would highly recommend adding them to a suitable tank, active, colourful and peaceful. What more could you ask for from a fish.


----------

